# Seagate-HD wird ziemlich warm!



## Hanswurst (18. September 2001)

hi ich hab mir endlich meinen neuen pc gaholt und hab ihn erstmal geöffnet laufen lassen um zu sehen ob lüfter usw. alles perfekt läuft! aber als ich dann mal an die platte gefasst habe war die schon nach ner stunde ziemlich warm. man hat sich die finger zwar noch nicht verbrannt aber normal ist das nicht, oder doch? also das is ne seagate 30gb udma100. ich habe mal gehört dass seagateplatten alle so nen "knacks" haben. aber sit das wirklich so? kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## lUpuS (18. September 2001)

ich kenne mich da zwar nicht aus, aber wenn du nach dir nach 1 1/2 stunden da ein spiegelei drauf machen kannst, hat das doch auch seine vorteile


----------



## T00L (18. September 2001)

Also ich habe keine große Ahnung von sowas..ich hatte bisher nur das Glück das mir meine 10,5 GB große Seagate HD durchgebrannt ist..!?
Warum weiß ich bis heute noch nicht! Für mich steht fest das ich mir vorerst keine Seagate mehr kaufen werd!


----------



## Hanswurst (18. September 2001)

sehr witzig *arschbacke* sorry wenn ich ausraste *g* aber ich habe gehofft, jemand würde zur lösung meines problems beitragen. naja also so heiß wird se auch net, dass ich mir n spiegelei drauf braten kann *g* will ich auch net

aber ich hab schon mal getestet: die platte läuft nen ganzen tag lang durch. aber ich hab halt angst dass irgendwann doch mal was futsch geht. und wenn da meine ganze daten drauf verrecken isses uch net schön.


----------



## lUpuS (18. September 2001)

hol dir doch nen fetten kühler...


----------



## T00L (18. September 2001)

Meinst des bringt was?
Meine HD ist ja auch erst durchgeschmort nachdem ich den PC runtergefahren hab!


----------



## lUpuS (18. September 2001)

hmmmm, da fällt mir auf... daheim habe ich ja auch eine seagate... *hm* ...mist, hab keine eier daheim...


----------



## Hanswurst (18. September 2001)

mensch nu höer doch auf :[             *g*

ich weiß auch net ob ich nen kühler kaufen soll, kostet immerhin 50 märker son hd kühler und wenns auch ohne geht? spar ich mir das geld

wie haste denn deine durchschmoren lassen? wieso isse erst nach dem runterfahren durchgebrannt? die daten dürften weggewesen sein oder?


----------



## lUpuS (18. September 2001)

hey, das ist doch wie eine versicherung, lässt du dich nicht versichern, sparst du ein wenig geld, aber der unfall kann kommen...


----------



## Hanswurst (18. September 2001)

mensch deswegen frag ich ja ob des normal is damit ich mir das geld sparen kann :> 

aber wenn du auch ne seagate hd hast (oder war das nur spaß) kannste mir sicher sagen ob deine auch warm wird


----------



## lUpuS (18. September 2001)

ist daheim, aber ich habe die jetzt ca 1 jahr und die ist noch topfrisch, wie am 50sten tag... ...aber ob die so schnell warm is weiß ich ned...


----------



## T00L (18. September 2001)

gemacht habe ich gar nichts!
War ganz normal am PC am gfxen..habe ihn nach ca 2 ½h runtergefahren..
und beim hochfahren hat er mir gesagt das keine HD vorhanden sei..!?
Schön und gut..PC aufgeschraubt..durchstöbert..und festgestellt das die HD ziemlich verbrannt roch..!:[ 

Und die Daten darauf...naja...da dürfte nix mehr drauf sein..


----------



## NIC140903 (30. Oktober 2001)

bei den aktuellen platten scheint das relativ normal zu sein...ich hab zwei western digital 5400 upm, 45 gigs drin, die werden auch ziemlich warm, hab dann irgendnen billigen fesplatten-lüfter zwischen geklatscht...
aber rein theoretisch sollten die das ohne kühler aushalten, sind ja so gebaut worden


----------



## Comander_Keen (30. Oktober 2001)

Kein plan ob dir das jetzte was hilft, aber meine 20gig seagate hatte solch einen komischen "gummiüberzug"... sicherlich gegen beschädigungen. Hab ihn einfach abgeschnitten  ...


MfG   Comander_Keen


----------



## Hanswurst (4. November 2001)

nenee so nen gummiüberzug hatte meine nicht! naja bis jetzt läuft sie immer noch super! *gg*


----------

